

Show HN: textfac.es - A minimal website for text faces ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - defaultnamehere
http://tetxfac.es

======
sbarg
Typo in the link. Nice site, though...

~~~
gus_massa
Correct link: <http://textfac.es/>

Idea: Can I upvote/star /heart a face? With this you will get more data about
which faces people like and sort them. Creating a full account for this site
is too much, so perhaps you can store the upvotes in a cookie and add a
minimal multiple upvote filter.

